# Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF



## Renato (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen , 
habe endlich mein Echolot : *Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF.*
Meine Frage an euch :
Kann ich es auch an normalen Baggerseen nehmen ,auch wenn diese nicht so tief sind ??


----------



## Jirko (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*

nabend renato #h

aber natürlich kannst du! ASP stellt die frequenz eh automatisch um > in flacheren gefilden wird dann höherfrequent und im tiefen dann niederfrequent gelotet #h


----------



## Renato (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend renato #h
> 
> aber natürlich kannst du! ASP stellt die frequenz eh automatisch um > in flacheren gefilden wird dann höherfrequent und im tiefen dann niederfrequent gelotet #h


 
|wavey: Hi Jirko,
danke für die Auskunft 
Renato#h


----------



## seejörg (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*

Jirko,
ich muß mich mal hier einklinken, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einen Echolot bin, mit den ich sowohl eher selten in Norwegen als auch oft in einen Binnensee angeln möchte, ca.5-20 m tief.
Ich habe das Eagle 480DF auch im Visier, aber nun habe ich hier gelesen,das es für flache Gewässer nicht so gut sein soll-wegen den kleinen Abstrahlwinkel von 12° bei 200 khz. Da diese Frequenz ausschlagbar für die Fischerkennung sein soll, werde ich mit den 12° in ca. 5m Tiefe nur eine ganz kleine Fläche absuchen können. Besser wären da 20° oder mehr.
Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?
Momentan habe ich ein älteres Echolot mit 20° Geberwinkel mit den ich ganz gut Fische orten kann.
Grüße von Seejörg|wavey:


----------



## franco04 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*



Renato schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> habe endlich mein Echolot : *Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF.*
> Meine Frage an euch :
> Kann ich es auch an normalen Baggerseen nehmen ,auch wenn diese nicht so tief sind ??




Könntest Du mir eine Kopie der deutschen Bediehnungsanleitung
zukommen lassen?
Wäre toll!

Frank


----------



## Renato (17. März 2007)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*



franco04 schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir eine Kopie der deutschen Bediehnungsanleitung
> zukommen lassen?
> Wäre toll!
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank , habe eben erst deine Frage gelesen.
Ich werde mal ne Kopie ziehen.
Gib mir mal deine Adresse.


----------



## jr4ik (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*

*Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF.*
( DF heist  doppelfrequenz 50 / 200 khz. für _Tief- und Flachwasser_.


----------



## eiswerner (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF*

Hallo Renato ich habe das 320DF aber bekomme keine Deutsche anleitung würde mich freuen wenn ich auch paar kopien bekommen könnte für das GPS,
Für Sonar ist mir alles klar nur fürs GPS bedienen bräuchte ich die.
Gruß Werner


----------

